# Wooden basket：For my wife



## yao (May 17, 2014)

material：Chinese fir.
decoration:dyeing,Oil and wax.


----------



## doitforfun (Dec 31, 2013)

Those are beautiful. Your wide must be very happy with them. Love the carvings.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice design and workmanship on these baskets. Why don't you post them as a project where more members will be likely to see them?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well done. I like them.
Bill


----------



## yao (May 17, 2014)

stefang,You are advised me to batch production it?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a very Beautiful "Project". Very well done!

If I May, on Behalf of "stefang". He's advising you to place your Chinese Fir Basket in another Location on here.

It's called "Projects" and it is where Members Show their "Finished Wood Working Projects".

This Section is "Joinery" and receives Much Less Viewing than "Projects" does.

This LINK should Take you to "Projects" so you may see for Yourself. http://lumberjocks.com/projects

When you get there look to the Bottom, Left Side of that page. You will see, in a Green Box, White Lettering that says "Add New Project" Click on that and a window will open to start you adding your "Project".

If you have any further Questions We would be Pleased to Assist You.

Regards: Rick

EDIT: Your Very Nice Dresser for Your Wife would be seen by more Members if it was also Placed in "Projects".


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Nice work Yao!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice. Great craftsmanship.


----------

